# Survival Rifle



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

I saw this bad boy here, and was thinking about picking one up, just wanted to share with the pff fam. It comes in .22LR and doubles as a fishing pole too. 

pics: http://www.packrifle.com/packriflepictures.html


site: http://www.packrifle.com/pictures.html


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*No trigger guard????*

That sucker is an accident looking for a place to happen.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

425? you are kidding me ^what he said...


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

If you want something like that, I'd go with the Henry AR-7 survival rifle.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Nat, great option! 2.5 lbs, stores in it's butt-stock and $205


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

FrankwT said:


> Nat, great option! 2.5 lbs, stores in it's butt-stock and $205


 
*+1 on the AR Butt stock version. Very practical and $200 ish. I would carry a small fishing setup with me for $200+ more.*


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

The no trigger guard, and not being able to get it in black or a camo are the issues I have with it. I like the novelty of having a fishing pole packed right into your gun though, but the price is so much more than the AR-7. I had forgotten all about the little AR, cheaper and it is much more utilitarian. Just turning the little pack rifle into a fishing pole was cool though, as long as you don't forget it is loaded and shoot yourself on the crotch. I'm into the space age looking thing, but needs to be in black. I thought it was a bolt action, turns out it is a single shot, auto-eject. Which, is the same as the AR-7, without the ability to carry a clip. Since I took a few extra looks at it, it is not quite what I first saw, but I still like it. Novel.


----------

